# Lapskausprüfungsergebniss



## Hauslaigner (21. September 2001)

Servus Leute,heute habe ich mit Teilen meiner Familie, den Lapskaus verdrückt! Als es angerichtet war, waren die ersten Worte meiner Tochter " das ess ich nicht "Allen anderen schmeckte es super! Selbst die eigenwillige Kombination mit Rollmops, erwies sich als äußerst Schmackhaft.Danke Seehund, es war Spitze!!!

------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Dorsch1 (21. September 2001)

Kaum zu glauben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## havkat (21. September 2001)

Ich glaube ganz tief im Innersten, so richtig versteckt, ist der Hausi ein Nordlicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Nordlicht (21. September 2001)

wie, hier soll einer sein wie ich ?????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------






 Gruss von der Insel


----------



## wodibo (22. September 2001)

@HausiArme austrecken, Augen zu und gerade aus laufen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater


----------



## Case (22. September 2001)

Hi Leute,also Angehörige von Anglern müßen schon eine ungeheure Leidensfähigkeit haben. Hab mir die Rezepte mal durchgelesen, echt lustig. Ich würd das auch essen, hab sogar in Schottland Haggis gegessen ( allen Warnungen zum Trotz). Aber, würde ich das auftischen, meine Frau würde mich heringschmeißend aus dem Haus jagen.Bon Apetit
Case 

------------------
Besser ein Pfund in der Pfanne, als zehn Kilos 
"drangehabt"


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2001)

So groß ist der Unterschied zwischen Hagghis und Saumagen auch nich!!
MfG


----------



## chippog (24. September 2001)

endlich redet mal einer, entschuldigung, reden mal zwei von haggis. allerdings fisch ist da ja keiner drin. mit anderen worten, bitte keine rezepte und zur schottischen heimseite rübersurfen.

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## havkat (24. September 2001)

Ich sach nur: Schaaaafsmaaagen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Hauslaigner (26. September 2001)

Na Ihr Nordlichter,das wird ja immer schöner, was habt Ihr noch für Leckereien auf Lager??? Wenn ich mir die Speisekartenvorschläge so anschaue, mein ich, ich lese ein Fremdwörterbuch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2001)

Eines meiner Lieblingsessen (als Schwabe) sind saure Kutteln.
Für Ausländer:
Zerschnippelter Kuhmagen in brauner, sauerer Soße, dazu entweder Bratkartoffeln oder Späzle.
MfG


----------



## Franky (27. September 2001)

Wie Thomas?!?! Ihr kennt tatsächlich Bratkartoffeln und bietet die auch noch alternativ zu Spätzle an??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Also, eines meiner Lieblingsessen (hat nix mit Fisch zu tun) ist Knipp mit frischem Graubrot oder Bratkartoffeln - je nach dem, wie voll die Buddel Akkavit noch is... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Knipp gehört allerdings schööön kross gebraten, und nich so labberich, wie man das in einigen Gaststätten im 0815-Standard serviert bekommt.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2001)

Hi Franky, dieses Knippzeug habe ich mal vor Jahren in Bremerhaven gegessen - und es hat toll geschmeckt.
Bratkartoffeln, das zu Deiner Frage,  gehören klassisch zu Kutteln, auch wenn ich persönlich lieber Spätzle dazu esse.
MfG


----------



## Dorsch1 (27. September 2001)

Wat is denn Knipp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Franky (27. September 2001)

Eines der größten norddeutschen kulinarischen Geheimnisse, wo gibt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Du glaubst doch nicht, daß ich Dir allen ernstes verrate, daß das "durchgedrehtes und kleingemustes" Schweinefleisch mit Grütze (Getreide), Zwiebeln und diversen Gewürzen ist, oder???
Das ganze ist eine ziemlich fettige Angelegenheit, und Brot sollte man schon dazu essen. Wie aber schon gesacht: ist die Buddel Akkavit noch dreiviertel voll, kann man auch goldgelbe, knusprige Bratkatüffelns dazu essen (natürlich auch mit Zwiebeln... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2001)

Und son paar Speckwürfelchen sind auch ganz gut in deen Bratkartoffeln.
MfG


----------



## Franky (27. September 2001)

*mjammijamm*...
Aber wir wollen doch nicht übertreiben... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. September 2001)

@ FrankyNa das hört sich aber schon mal besser an wie Labskaus.
Muß ich doch wirklich mal probieren.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Hauslaigner (29. September 2001)

Wenn schon Bratkartoffeln, dann etwas Rosmarin, geriebener Kümmel und Majoran dazu!Schmeckt gigantisch

------------------

Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
Meister der sanften
Windelwechslung


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2001)

Stimmt Hausi, nur den Rosmarin muß ich nicht haben.
MfG


----------



## Hauslaigner (2. Oktober 2001)

Servus Thomas,hast Bratkartoffeln schon mal mit Rosmarin probiert? Nur wenig zugeben, dann ist es ein Gedicht.

------------------

Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
Meister der sanften
Windelwechslung
Bayrischer Frauenschwarm


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2001)

Habe ich schon probiert, mag ich trotzdem nicht.
Hausi, hier ein Rezept speziell für Dich als Bratkartoffelfan:
Salat von Bratkartoffeln
Rohe Kartoffeln (festkochend)in ca. 3 mm dicke (dünne) Scheiben schneiden
In einer Pfanne mit heißem Öl ausbraten und zwar so, daß sich die Kartoffeln nicht überlappen.
Warm auf einem Teller anrichten und mit folgendem Dressing überziehen (Grundrezept):
3 EL Senf (mittelscharf)
o,1 l Weinessig
o,1 l Himbeeresig
o,1 l Balsamico
0,4 l Sonnenblumenöl
0,1 l Walnußöl
0,2 l Wasser
1 EL Salz (nach Geschmack)
2 EL Zucker (nach Geschmack)
1 - 3 Knoblauchzehen (je nach Größe)
Pfeffermühle
Alle Zutaten außer Wasser und Öl in eine Schüssel geben und mit Mixstab bearbeiten, dann nach und nach Öl und Wasser zugeben, so daß die Bindung immer erhalten bleibt.
Ist ne Ableitung vom bekannten French Dressing.
Dazu kann man alle Arten von Fisch als Vorspeise servieren, vom Räucherachs über Matjes (jeweils kalt) bis zu gebratenen Dorschfilets oder gedünsteten Karpfenschnitten.
Ein etwas anderes Bratkartoffelerlebnis.
MfG


----------



## Hauslaigner (2. Oktober 2001)

Werde das Rezept versuchen, muß nur noch himbeeressig und Walnussöl besorgen. Hat man doch nicht unbedingt im Küchenschrank.

------------------

Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
Meister der sanften
Windelwechslung
Bayrischer Frauenschwarm


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2001)

Guten Apettit Hausi.
MfG


----------

